# Pharmacom lab



## jeronymus (Dec 6, 2011)

any feedback about this labs? they looks good


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

jeronymus said:


> any feedback about this labs? they looks good


Im 2 weeks into a test e 300 cycle but its to early to tell anything yet mate.


----------



## jeronymus (Dec 6, 2011)

:thumbup: i will try theyr boldenone underclynate 300. .. i will update my feedback


----------



## schonvergeben (Apr 2, 2013)

Anymore feedback on this lab? Got 2 vials of their tren Ace, firet jab was yesterday. Pinned 1ml, will do 1ml eod. The oil seems thick. I used a 0.4mm needle and a 1ml syringe. I think I'd broken my fingers with a bigger syringe and this needle.

This morning, about 18 hours after pinning there is a little pip. But have to wait if it gets worse or not.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Test E 300 felt underdosed to me.... Sent off to wedinos for test, not that it will tell me how much is in it. but at least i will know it has test in it lol


----------



## cplmadison (Nov 26, 2013)

adam28 said:


> Test E 300 felt underdosed to me.... Sent off to wedinos for test, not that it will tell me how much is in it. but at least i will know it has test in it lol


got some on the way as signature was out of stock and didnt fancy trying by luck with iranian vials 

hopefully its good to go


----------



## Garage Dweller (Nov 7, 2013)

Been using 2x1ml shots of Test E 300 per week for 11 weeks now and seen great results, although i have to add this is my first cycle so i can't comment on how its dosed, i just know there's test in it and i'm a happy user.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Is this the one that looks identically to PC


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

DiamondDixie said:


> Is this the one that looks identically to PC


No mate that pro pharma!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Ah ok cool, It might be cracking gear just the idea of literally moulding yourself on another brand put me off a bit, think I'll stick with Orbis atm.


----------



## schonvergeben (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok guys, first vial is empty. Pinned 1ml eod. With low Test @ 125mg ew.

I'm getting stronger than on 7xx mg Test (underdosed Dutch Growfast Sustanon 350mg e3d) before.

It has no pip in delts and quads. The oil is very thick. I don't know if the vial looks cheap or not, because I don't care about outer values.

Please keep in mind that I compare this lab to faked Alpha Pharma Parabolin and imo underdosed B.M. pharmaceuticals Parabol (both Tren Hex).

What I want to say, imo its the first Tren I have in hands which is working. So it is possible that there are better (dosed) labs. I will see that in future.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Keen to know more about this lab, was offered it a few days ago. It seems they are based a more over in the US, and if they have made there way over here must be good.

Its from a reliable as hell source, he uses all his own gear etc.

The pharma mix 2 looks good, and they do 600mg/ml test E also which I can only assume is like treacle lol


----------



## cplmadison (Nov 26, 2013)

just injected 600mg (2ml) of pharmacom test-e 300 went in nice and smooth no pip so far 

gtg as far as im concerned 

really professional packaging too , always like labs that take pride in the packaging


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

cplmadison said:


> just injected 600mg (2ml) of pharmacom test-e 300 went in nice and smooth no pip so far
> 
> gtg as far as im concerned
> 
> really professional packaging too , always like labs that take pride in the packaging


I like the brand, the packaging looks a bit childish in a way, but thats just being critical. Its what inside that counts.


----------



## cplmadison (Nov 26, 2013)

i like the box its got a lot of anti counterfitting stuff on it which you can check on the website


----------



## cplmadison (Nov 26, 2013)

updte, 3 hours after injection feeling a little bruised in the injection site, but nothing out of the ordinary


----------



## Sieve (Oct 5, 2010)

It's crap

Tryed them from first lot.

They are from Moldovia, very bad gear.

At least stay away from the injectables, two friends got infections/bruisng and had to take antibiotics....


----------



## Sieve (Oct 5, 2010)

Seeing im in red for going against FUERZA in the past... dont know if you will litsen...some people will say I have a personal agenda again. Whatever


----------



## schonvergeben (Apr 2, 2013)

Sieve said:


> It's crap
> 
> Tryed them from first lot (...) two friends got infections/bruisng and had to take antibiotics....


It's the first time I read this information when pharmacom is named. It is always confusing if someone is registrated for such a long time and has just a few posts.

In our German boards this lab is not very often used (seems to me). Shen I first heard of this lab, it seemed that it swapped from UK to Germany like every good labs do after a time (we are slow).

Anyway it seems difficult atm cause labs which were highly rated just 3-4 weeks ago seems to get more and more bad reviews.

A few weeks ago I thought when Pharmacom is empty I will try excel, apollo, rohm, or cambridge. Now every lab I named got some bad reviews. I have to sort out persons with agendas, but that means, I have to read this sh** again and look at their profiles.


----------



## Sieve (Oct 5, 2010)

This is exactly the same response i got when everyone was raging about FUERZA and I got **** products.

It was spot on with them at begning then hit or miss ( I hit a few/missed most) , then utter bull**** with ending the lab by scamming people.


----------



## Sieve (Oct 5, 2010)

What would I have to gain?

I have so few posts becouse im not from UK. I mostly read the lab reviews, not much else on the forum and I rarely post becouse last time I did i got flamed then negged into red for telling I got bunk from Fuerza.

For me their test p was good, test 400 bunk underdosed, deca good, bolde bunk, rip bunk, tren ace/tren ena severly underdosed, Winstrol spot on, Dianabol spot on.

Pharma com I tryed years ago Winstrol and anavar.

It was my second cycle back then. Went to 10/10 pills a day and didnt notice anything diffrent from just the test propionat I was using.

They contained nothing.

They cam in cardbords back then, im not sure now.

From injectables 2 friends got infections from them, had to get on antibiotics.

They are from MOLDOVA and are an UG FIRM.


----------



## Sieve (Oct 5, 2010)

Just like VERMODJE and BALKAN are **** to(Moldova, falsy claimed as PHARM GRADE) . It's hit or miss with them.


----------



## Sieve (Oct 5, 2010)

They mostly do underdosed cheap products like testosterons, winstrol,dianabol,deca. Their clenbuterol is always good. The tren is good if you are lucky.

PRimobolan,Masteron,Anavar ... all the pricey products never contain anything.

They dont even bother to put something else


----------



## Sieve (Oct 5, 2010)

There are many people severly delusioned , It's just my honest opinion of the following labs.

I can say a lot more about al ot more labs but people think I have some agenda like im selling something.

Im not promoting anything, im just telling you guys what to stay away from


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

My last cycle was pharmacom test e 300. And it seemed under dosed. I won't use them again. Ended up adding bionic sus 250

But that's just my opinion . Maybe I was unlucky...


----------



## schonvergeben (Apr 2, 2013)

So which labs in your oppinion are g2g? Don't say which are bunk, you sound like if its gonna be next weekend till you finish with them. Lol

@adam28: I haven't heared good reviews about bionic too.

It is confusing


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

schonvergeben said:


> So which labs in your oppinion are g2g? Don't say which are bunk, you sound like if its gonna be next weekend till you finish with them. Lol
> 
> @adam28: I haven't heared good reviews about bionic too.
> 
> It is confusing


The bionic was gtg IMO . Next I'm going to do a Cambridge research test prop 6-8 week cycle as I've heard good stuff about them


----------



## cplmadison (Nov 26, 2013)

update, day after injecting 600mg my leg feels all bruised this morning and can hardly bend my leg  definitely not as smooth as my sig pharma test


----------



## Sieve (Oct 5, 2010)

Thats up to people to figure out, im not going to push anything.

That would really make the personal agenda stuff true.

I am not from UK, I have access to some stuff you guys dont so it would be useless anyway.


----------



## marcel91 (Apr 17, 2014)

how did you end up going with the pharacom stuff? Im from Australia so its always hard to get stuff in let alone anything worth while but there is some pharacom floating around, it would be nice to hear your experiences.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

There's two results on wedinos, their products have traces of other products; e.g Test e has traces of tren e.

www.wedinos.org


----------



## schonvergeben (Apr 2, 2013)

Now I can compar Pharmacom Tren A 100mg/ml to Noble Labs Tren A 125mg/ml.

Pharmacom was totally pip free but thick oil. noble Labs had a bit of pip, and the solution wasn't stable. Had to warm it a little and had to shake it everytime I wanted to use it.

In my opinion,Ppharmacom is equally dosed or maybe better dosed than Noble Labs. Why do I think so?

Dosed Pharmacom @ 1ml e2d and Noble Labs @ 1,5ml e2d. If I just look what's written on the labels it makes a huge difference. But in reality I hardly felt a difference. Maybe a little. It is difficult to explain, cause I can only compare strength gains. Next to no sides with both but I think it is beacause of my high Tren / low Test (125mg ew) protocol.

Atm I'm trying Wildcat Tren A (still same cycle). I wanted to use different Labs in one cycle to find out which Tren is g2g in my opinion.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm on their Tren E at 400mg e5d, 7 weeks in, no sides apart from lethargy and insomnia. No physical gains, mild strength gains, I'm so disappointed that I added in tren ace by alpha pharma 2 weeks ago. Would not touch their gear again.


----------

